# Buying a unit at Carriage Hills



## annabanana3 (Nov 12, 2012)

I wanted to post this in the Canadian section as I Hope I might get an answer.  Friends of ours have offered to give us their deeded floating red week at Carriage Hills.  We just have to pay for the transfer fees, however we cannot find a lawyer to do the deed transfer.  We found one company but they quoted me $1300 for the process.  Does this sound right?  Can anyone recommend a lawyer in Ontario who deals with timeshare title transfer?  Thanks in advance for any answers.
Anne-Marie


----------



## BM243923 (Nov 12, 2012)

Look on ebay.com

You can buy units for $1.00 and closing costs are included.  Save your 1299.99


----------



## myip (Nov 15, 2012)

You do need a lawyer to do the closing in Ont.  I pay around $750 for closing.  I don't remember which lawyer that I use to close the deal.  You can ask the resort as how to do it.


----------



## ontarioTSowner (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, did you find a lawyer for timeshare transfer in Ontario? If so, can you please give me his name or some contact info?  I called several real estate lawyers but I was not able to locate one that deals with timeshares.  Thank you!


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 7, 2013)

I do not own carriage hills but have always done my own paperwork at zero cost.  Call the resort and ask what has to be done to get the resort transferred into your name.  Most likely it includes sending them a payment and getting both parties signatures.  Unless you're paying a lot of money for this (I hope not) I'm sure you can do it yourself.

Joan


----------

